# New Site - Please Enjoy



## CWF_Photography (Oct 17, 2015)

Over the past year I've developed a passion for Photography.  I've recently built a website to showcase some of my work, and allow people to join me as I mature as a photographer.

Please bookmark and check back often.  Feel free to let me know what you think.  Thanks  


 Chad William Photography


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2015)

BW were very slow to load


----------

